

Barnes & Noble ‘Nook’ e-book reader out Tuesday - balend
http://techkritik.com/2009/10/19/barnes-noble-nook-e-book-reader-out-tuesday/

======
snewe
Blog spam:
[http://online.wsj.com/article/SB1000142405274870381620457448...](http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748703816204574483790552304348.html?ru=MKTW&mod=MKTW)

------
mikegioia
Hmm I wonder how they're gonna manage the "lending to friends" part. I'm all
for it but it should be interesting.

~~~
chrischen
Actually I'm against lending. And it's because it seems they are trying to
pretend the e-book is a _real_ book.

~~~
netsp
Yeah, I agree.

A lot of the problems to do with digital content is because it is trying to
behave like it isn't digital content. The "rules" of lending a book in
physical format are determined by physics, psychology, & the like. People ahve
learned to live with these. The "rules" of lending an ebook are going to be
completely artificial, even if they mimic the dead tree rules.

It's like trying to enforce a complicated regime of minimum orders per table
that depends on the number of people, the days of the week, what items are
ordered etc. That just makes people angry.

------
Herring
I wonder how big it is. I recently got a kindle dx & it's just barely good
enough for pdfs.

The touchscreen has potential. I really hope their UI people are better than
Amazon's.

------
byoung2
_Dubbed the Nook, The Wall Street Journal has confirmed the Barnes & Noble
e-book reader._

I didn't know that The Wall Street Journal had been dubbed the Nook. Sorry to
be _that annoying English major_ , but I had to point out the terrible grammar
in the above sentence. I mean the article is about an e-reader!

~~~
jpeterson
And being _that annoying CS major and obsessed linguaphile_ , I have to point
out that it's a problem with _style_ , not _grammar_. The original sentence is
grammatically correct, if a bit awkward.

~~~
byoung2
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grammar>

I used grammar as an umbrella term (the most common use). Style is one subset
of semantics, which is a subset of grammar.

------
jamesbritt
Nook E-what?

Do people who name these things try the names out on less somber people?

